# North Carolina Hunters please read



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

It looks like we can bowhunt on Sundays now as long as it is private land. Am I reading this correct. Look at H26 and H27 and give me your opinion.
http://www.ncwildlife.org/Documents/proposed_regulation_actions_0309.pdf


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that got booted until 2010.ukey:

I was looking forward to some Sunday hunting this year.

-ZA


----------



## Hiawatha (Dec 6, 2005)

It is my understand that these changes are still under review. The WRC approved these changes for this season but they were protested and are not being used this year.


----------



## BROTHER (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah thats the way i read it


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Whats the big deal. Man I want to be able to hunt 2 full days per week. No noise so I wont bother the church on top of the hill.:mg:


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Why does it say passed if we can't do it!!!


----------



## danray (Dec 1, 2008)

I did not see any major changes in the new regulations digest.


----------



## Bear Bow (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.ncwildlife.org/index.htm

I don't see where it says Sunday hunting is allowed.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

the new regulation book says sunday hunting is not allowed


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. I guess there is always hope for next year.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

As long as NC bowhunters are talking for us we will never be able to hunt on Sundays, I think they are afraid if we have an extra day we might shoot their deer


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*They are the same in every state*

Arrogant, selfish and ignorant but with packs of lies to persuade legislators. I think it might be a good idea for states' bowhunters that are not part of those clowns to form their own bowhunters group which could change things.


----------

